# driving to portugal



## ray1561 (Jan 26, 2011)

hello can any one tell me the best way getting to villamoura bye car i shall be leaving from southampton so a need i to no tolls, how long ferry,ect ect many thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We travel from Portsmouth on the ferry to Santander and then drive to just north of Lisbon. 
The ferry from Portsmouth takes 25 hours and really costs no more than driving down through France with the cost of fuel and tolls. 
You can get the ferry to either Santander or from the end of March Bilbao with Brittany Ferries.

I prefer travelling to Santander!


----------



## ray1561 (Jan 26, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> We travel from Portsmouth on the ferry to Santander and then drive to just north of Lisbon.
> The ferry from Portsmouth takes 25 hours and really costs no more than driving down through France with the cost of fuel and tolls.
> You can get the ferry to either Santander or from the end of March Bilbao with Brittany Ferries.
> 
> I prefer travelling to Santander!


thanks alot for that info was thinkin the same thing myself how much does it cost do u no?
once again thanks for your help ray


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

ray1561 said:


> thanks alot for that info was thinkin the same thing myself how much does it cost do u no?
> once again thanks for your help ray


Just log on to their website Brittany Ferries - Ferries to France & Spain and Holidays in France & Spain and put in the dates you require and finish the booking through to the end... BEFORE you get to the paying bit
and you will get the amount you will be charged


----------



## anngray8 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi I am doing dover calais then driving down to Silver coast can any one suggest the best place for the overnight stop en route, Thanks Departing Monday early


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

anngray8 said:


> Hi I am doing dover calais then driving down to Silver coast can any one suggest the best place for the overnight stop en route, Thanks Departing Monday early


Hi we have used Formule 1 in the past have a look ....<HERE>


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Hi
We have done the Dover to silver coast trip twice this year.
We stop at Villanave d'ornon just outside Bordeaux. It's around 8 hours from Calais and a 5 min exit from motorway.
We stayed in the stars hotel first time and formula one second time.
Be aware the F1 has no ensuite facilities ( I failed to notice this when I booked ! )
There are a few hotels in this area if you go onto booking.com
Most are priced around E35 a night.
A few decent places to eat and drink mins from all the hotels.
Hope this helps.
Kim


----------



## anngray8 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you so much thats really helpful do you have a place on the silver coast


----------



## anngray8 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dennis said:


> Hi we have used Formule 1 in the past have a look ....<HERE>


Thank you so much thats great. do you have a place on the silver coast


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

If its me you are asking then yes, we moved to Cadima in cantanhede last August.
Loving every minute !


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Bordeaux would be a good stop over


----------



## Frank Wilson (Jul 15, 2010)

Dax is also a nice place to stop.

Donostia / San Sebastian or at least the part we stayed was not that appealing.


----------

